# When industrial areas and warehouses are being converted to commercial spaces and art galleries



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I noticed that in several major cities around the world, former warehouses and other industrial spaces are converted to commercial ones which include art galleries, etc. This is popular among Asian cities.

One such example would be the area around *Mogashan Lu* in Shanghai.



















How about in your city?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here in Manila, one example would be *The Collective* in Makati. It is a former warehouse and is now an art gallery, a few shops that sells various urban apparel, cafes,etc.


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Where do i begin?


----------

